# New Whites Setup (pic heavy)



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hiya guys,

My flatmate is absolutely obsessed with whites tree frogs (out of all the shiny, pretty coloured, pretty textured frogs out there, he would choose whites over them any day.. bless him..)

Anyway its his birthday next wednesday and he'll be a mentally-5-actually-32-year-old-male so i thought a froggy would be an ideal prezzie 

Ive made the tank, and collecting the little froggy today. Id just like to show off his new house and get some opinions on suitability from you all : victory:

I didnt want to use eco earth or soil/bark or paper towels as a substrate as i know they eat EVERYTHING and also will end up covered in it! Therefore i wanted to make a no-soil-50/50 water/land viv type thing... But obviously i wanted the water filtered! 

This is what i came up with. 



















The cork bark panel is wedged firmly in place - no gaps, and can all be taken out along with the egg crate when i need to clean the filter. 

The room is always between 75 and 80F, but to up it slightly ive got a 40W sunglo bulb in there and clear perspex over the mesh at the top to keep the humidity in. 

The water has been in there 48 hours, that should be enough to dissipate any chlorine should it not? Ive also used 'calcimize' as a conditioner. 

Does this seem suitable for whites? Im not used to froggies that can have a pool of water lol! 

Thanks in advance for any comments or suggestions : victory:


----------



## Young996 (Jul 1, 2009)

That it one lucky friend. Can't see there being any problem with keeping WTF in there. The only thing I could see a problem is with the cricket falling in the water. Not to sure about the sunglo lamp, would it not dry out the frogs? Would like to know if this work cos it's good way to keep the heat up without have 4 heaters strapped to the tank. Nice looking viv well done

Cheers


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks good...would like to see what is behind that giant leaf though!:2thumb:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh, my birthday is coming up in May...I have a thing for American tree frogs just now!:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Young996 said:


> That it one lucky friend. Can't see there being any problem with keeping WTF in there. The only thing I could see a problem is with the cricket falling in the water. Not to sure about the sunglo lamp, would it not dry out the frogs? Would like to know if this work cos it's good way to keep the heat up without have 4 heaters strapped to the tank. Nice looking viv well done
> 
> Cheers



Thanks hun  i thought that about the crickets.. but that risk would be there with a dish of water too.. lets just hope their not thick crickets and the froggy is hungry enough to demolish them before they get a chance to get into the water! 

In regards to the bulb, it only increases the temperature by 5F and the humidity is still at 70% without spraying. Also the bulb is outside the vivarium so im guessing it should be fine. (to be honest it feels the same as a normal compact UV bulb heat-wise, and these have been fine with my darts for over a year) 

Thanks for your vote of confidence though  im always funny when getting a new species - regardless of how hardy they are suppossed to be! :blush:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

ilovetoads2 said:


> Looks good...would like to see what is behind that giant leaf though!:2thumb:


Just sticks, an exo terra ficus leaf thing and the cork background lol! Ill take more piccies when the froggy is in anyway - for your viewing pleasure  



ilovetoads2 said:


> Oh, my birthday is coming up in May...I have a thing for American tree frogs just now!:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:



but your soooo far away :shock:


----------



## Young996 (Jul 1, 2009)

chondro13 said:


> Thanks hun  i thought that about the crickets.. but that risk would be there with a dish of water too.. lets just hope their not thick crickets and the froggy is hungry enough to demolish them before they get a chance to get into the water!
> 
> In regards to the bulb, it only increases the temperature by 5F and the humidity is still at 70% without spraying. Also the bulb is outside the vivarium so im guessing it should be fine. (to be honest it feels the same as a normal compact UV bulb heat-wise, and these have been fine with my darts for over a year)
> 
> Thanks for your vote of confidence though  im always funny when getting a new species - regardless of how hardy they are suppossed to be! :blush:


Thanks for that regarding the lamp, will keep that in mind for over winter. learn something new every day. 

cheers


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

ha ha ha if all your friends get a tank and frogs for their b day I could move to manchester! I am only wee...a 60x60x45 would house me just fine...but I like my water in a bottle.:2thumb:

Look forward to seeing it with whites in.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

ilovetoads2 said:


> ha ha ha if all your friends get a tank and frogs for their b day I could move to manchester! I am only wee...a 60x60x45 would house me just fine...but I like my water in a bottle.:2thumb:
> 
> Look forward to seeing it with whites in.



aww thanks huni ill take lots of piccys for you later


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

It looks great! What do you use to stick the background to the glass? I need to stick some down in mine but havent got a clue... how long does it take to dry and its probably best to keep the frogs out of the tank until its dried?


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

andaroo said:


> It looks great! What do you use to stick the background to the glass? I need to stick some down in mine but havent got a clue... how long does it take to dry and its probably best to keep the frogs out of the tank until its dried?



I used aquarium silicone sealant - takes 24 hours to dry but its definitely better to keep the frogs out : victory:

Froggy is in now! just uploading piccys :2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ace Froggley in his new house


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

WOW that was quick! Hes cute


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

ilovetoads2 said:


> WOW that was quick! Hes cute



:lol2: I only live a 20 min walk from the place i got him  

Hes doing well, eaten already (sooo fun to watch him eat!) but his waters already a little cloudy, every other day partial water change? Fail. Lol.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I think most whites tank have a water bowl...maybe that is why...though I dont have any problems with the water in my tank...I find the aquarium stones act as a good filter...I just clean them out every few weeks by scooping them out and rinsing then replacing...it only takes about 10 minutes. 
Your the clever one on here when it comes to setting up tanks...youll figure it out. :2thumb: Has your mate seen it yet?


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

ilovetoads2 said:


> I think most whites tank have a water bowl...maybe that is why...though I dont have any problems with the water in my tank...I find the aquarium stones act as a good filter...I just clean them out every few weeks by scooping them out and rinsing then replacing...it only takes about 10 minutes.
> Your the clever one on here when it comes to setting up tanks...youll figure it out. :2thumb: Has your mate seen it yet?



Yeah he guessed yesterday which is why he has the froggy now :lol2: hes got 2 littler things to open on his actual birthday (wednesday) though so should be OK 

He was so excited when he saw this froggy.. honestly it was like taking a kid to alton towers :lol2:

In regards to water quality, im just curious why its cloudy as the filter is big enough to tackle 20 times that volume of water, maybe its algae or do whites REALLY crap that much!? 

Ill figure something out im sure.. he seems to really like it in there though :flrt:


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

would you mind making my new tank like that when i get it for christmas :whistling2:


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

The water might be cloudy as the filter will not yet have any"good bacteria" in? It takes around 7 days for the good bacteria to build up and then the water should only need partial water changes each week. Just make sure u don`t wash the filter foam under a tap! It will kill the good bacteria, wash it in the dirty water. :2thumb: Nice set up !


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks fantastic! Really cute whites as well... You are SO good at vivs...


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

tinks30 said:


> The water might be cloudy as the filter will not yet have any"good bacteria" in? It takes around 7 days for the good bacteria to build up and then the water should only need partial water changes each week. Just make sure u don`t wash the filter foam under a tap! It will kill the good bacteria, wash it in the dirty water. :2thumb: Nice set up !


Thanks  i just tested the parameters and everything seems ok, i think its just cloudy from algae tbh! Ill do a partial water change in a day or two : victory:



TheToad888 said:


> Looks fantastic! Really cute whites as well... You are SO good at vivs...


Thank you hun :blush:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Whats the wavey branch called thats in the tank? I think it's in your dart tank too. Did you get it from dart frog?


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

andaroo said:


> Whats the wavey branch called thats in the tank? I think it's in your dart tank too. Did you get it from dart frog?



Erm i think so (i just had all the stuff lying around) but its a liana branch if that helps : victory:

The branch in the dart frog viv is a cork branch.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> Erm i think so (i just had all the stuff lying around) but its a liana branch if that helps : victory:
> 
> The branch in the dart frog viv is a cork branch.


Ooh thanks : victory: i must get one for my retf tank:flrt:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

andaroo said:


> Ooh thanks : victory: i must get one for my retf tank:flrt:



:2thumb: look forward to seeing it!


----------



## Lester Cheong (Feb 19, 2008)

NIce Hels..

but i prefer your chondro viv :lol2: :mf_dribble:




chondro13 said:


> Hiya guys,
> 
> My flatmate is absolutely obsessed with whites tree frogs (out of all the shiny, pretty coloured, pretty textured frogs out there, he would choose whites over them any day.. bless him..)
> 
> ...


----------



## pepsirat (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow i want my tanks to look this that lol. Im saving up to get mine update lol. I have hopless at tank desining lol.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

:lol2: Cheers guys - and pepsirat thats why i pop threads like this up  even if people dont like it or think its crap at least it may give some people an idea or two : victory:


----------

